
Asteroid that formed moon’s Imbrium Basin may have been protoplanet-sized - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/3454.html
======
saundby
I can't help but wonder if this data would inform lunar ISRU prospecting. As
the Moon itself is short in heavy metals, protoplanetary bodies large enough
to differentiate may have left troves of heavy elements wherever their cores
ended up after impact.

